# US Nationals 2010



## Tyson (Aug 25, 2009)

Time to start looking... I should try to nail down 2011 while I'm at it so I don't have to do any work in 2010. But I kind of liked the university atmosphere as opposed to the public venue where we get spectators. It was much easier to run, and hopefully much more comfortable to everyone. Thoughts?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, NY and DC were mentioned here.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Aug 25, 2009)

Have it at caltech!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2009)

Have it in the US please


----------



## Edmund (Aug 25, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Have it in the US please



NO! It always is


----------



## brunson (Aug 25, 2009)

Haiti.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2009)

I personally vote Cincinnati, DC, or NY, but that's only if there are willing teams in those areas willing to set up the competition.
I, for one, could very much help with some planning for a NY comp.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2009)

US! Minnesota please!


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 25, 2009)

I vote for Susquehanna University in the middle of P.A.. Don't worry, this is a completely unbiased answer


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 25, 2009)

I thought I might provide a venue for D.C.

This is the D.C. Convention Center. I've been here several times. There are hotels within a block away. Many restaurants as well as several attractions within walking distance.

I'm sure that many people from the south as well as the north could provide a willing team of cubers to help out.

I don't live in DC, but both northern and southern cubers can easily get there.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2009)

Minnestoa


----------



## Edmund (Aug 25, 2009)

How about Pittsburgh? Wasn't it most livable city '08? and it got some other awards (i think). Plus Pittsburgh won the Stanley Cup and Super Bowl that has to count for something. 
But if you are thinking bigger, I'd say D.C., it is the capital of the U.S. But I know the west coast has devoted cube teams which is something I think the east coast lacks. So yeahhh


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=227540#post227540


I second this.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Aug 25, 2009)

Ohio ftw


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 25, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Minnestoa



The point of these threads isn't to get a big comp in your backyard. Rather finding a venue that a reasonable amount cubers will attend


----------



## Tyson (Aug 25, 2009)

You know what was awesome about 2009? It was in *MY* backyard! *****es... 

OSU or NYC are the two leads I'll probably be following up on in a few days.

But you guys COMPLETELY IGNORED THE QUESTION if private venue vs public venue.

David Calvo probably wants it in NYC so he can party.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 25, 2009)

I would like a private venue, it seems like there would be less pressure on competitors if there weren't spectators not involved in cubing.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2009)

I think it should be public


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2009)

I like the idea of a public venue, as to bring the cubing community towards the public, but I also realize that the public is usually dumb, and that there would be some 'missing cubes.'
Nonetheless, I vote public with AC.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 25, 2009)

I would personally like to see nationals 2010, wherever it is, more of an event atmosphere. This time around, the entire focus was only about the competition itself. There wasn't enough focus on the rest of the weekend. There was no reasonably close "official" hotel, and a lot of people didn't even stay at one of the near-by ones. I like the idea of the competition being an event, as it is a big deal for people to come to it. Take Worlds for example, there is an official hotel, with shuttles between it and the venue. I don't doubt the majority of cubers will be staying there, as well as the party on Saturday night (not really necessary). For me, this nationals was cool to hang out with the people I did, but it got sort of repetitive. I missed out on spending extra time with some others because there was no feasible way to do so. 

I didn't like Stanford as a venue solely because of its inaccessibility. The actual competition venue was decent, but the rest of it was awful. Luckily there was one food place close enough that had good food and places to sit and hang (Coho). Other than that, there was nothing in way of food, except for the things that closed at dinner time. The walk to anywhere else was over a half an hour, making it a pain to go anywhere else. A smaller, more city like campus would definitely make the competition run smoother.

On that note, I think holding it in some city, although perhaps more expensive, is probably the best option. The only issue, is an organizational one. I would love to offer Pittsburgh as a possibility, having access to one of the Universities here, as well as possible ties with some others, but I have no way of validating an organizational team. Perhaps someone closer to NYC would be able to secure a better venue. I definitely think that a team of east coast cubers could make up for the lack of manpower that some of the west coast organizational team brings to the table. 

Entirely, the main issue to picking a venue for nationals is how to organize it. Its not about where people want it, or where people think it should be held, but finding a place where a large competition can logistically be run. It would be nice to vary the location, but I really think wherever it is held, people dedicated enough will come. This is the national championships of the largest cubing country in the world. If you want to come to it, you should really want to, not just come because its in your backyard.

As to the public vs. private question:
I think the private setting was easier for organizing, but a more open, public one would be nice as well. Chicago was a great example of this. The venue wasn't overcrowded like a mall, but was still open for people who wanted to come and see the competition. It was in the heart of the city and was advertised for participation. Stanford was in the middle of nowhere (unless you have ties to the school) and was very private. I think a good mix between the two aspects would be great, but thats not always easy to accomplish. Atlanta had its many issues, and I don't think a mall type setting would be preferable, but I really do think a public venue is something to look into.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Aug 25, 2009)

because there are alot of koii cubers in small comps nationals would be crazy
i think it should be public


----------



## Tyson (Aug 25, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I would personally like to see nationals 2010, wherever it is, more of an event atmosphere. This time around, the entire focus was only about the competition itself. There wasn't enough focus on the rest of the weekend. There was no reasonably close "official" hotel, and a lot of people didn't even stay at one of the near-by ones. I like the idea of the competition being an event, as it is a big deal for people to come to it. Take Worlds for example, there is an official hotel, with shuttles between it and the venue. I don't doubt the majority of cubers will be staying there, as well as the party on Saturday night (not really necessary). For me, this nationals was cool to hang out with the people I did, but it got sort of repetitive. I missed out on spending extra time with some others because there was no feasible way to do so.
> 
> I didn't like Stanford as a venue solely because of its inaccessibility. The actual competition venue was decent, but the rest of it was awful. Luckily there was one food place close enough that had good food and places to sit and hang (Coho). Other than that, there was nothing in way of food, except for the things that closed at dinner time. The walk to anywhere else was over a half an hour, making it a pain to go anywhere else. A smaller, more city like campus would definitely make the competition run smoother.
> 
> ...



Yes, this was probably the biggest drawback to the competition at Stanford. After the competition days, we would just go back to where we were staying, and there wasn't as much socializing, such as Atlanta or Chicago when we took over the lobbies of the hotels that were chosen.

We'll probably just hold it here: http://www.usm.md/


----------



## Bob (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't think that having a public venue adds any value to the competition. If a private venue is more feasible, I'm all for it.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 25, 2009)

Dc area would be the best. Their are good hotels and places to stay. This is totally biased though since I live a minute from Dc.


----------



## Bob (Aug 25, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> Dc area would be the best. Their are good hotels and places to stay. This is totally biased though since I live a minute from Dc.



If I recall correctly, hotels in DC are so expensive that I stayed in Maryland when I went.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 25, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Why not have it in minnesota and have it at the IMAX theahter?



How much does the theater cost? And would they even rent it for a weekend? And what makes the theater such a great layout?

If the national organizers had unlimited funds, they could just take suggestion of venues. But they don't. Any place that has a convention center could host nationals (unless it was a very small convention center).

Of course, cost isn't the only factor. If I needed to find a place for Nationals, I could make a phone call and probably get it done. Of course, that would mean that Nationals would be in Rochester or Madison. Both of these would be very very expensive to go to, because they're not major transportation hubs.

I think the private venue is good for organizers, but I think public venues are good for sponsors.

If you look at the proportion of competitions to area, I don't think the Midwest would be "due" another competition this year. I would say Northeast.


----------



## kahman10 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cnada please! it will be my only close sompetion.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 25, 2009)

What about Boston? And it should definitely be public. Show the world what we are made of!!!


----------



## Edmund (Aug 25, 2009)

I think public venue. Attention is good for cubing and it would be fun just to have a random person or 2 watching you.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 25, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I think public venue. Attention is good for cubing and it would be fun just to have a random person or 2 watching you.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Tyson (Aug 25, 2009)

kahman10 said:


> Cnada please! it will be my only close sompetion.



Canada was vetoed. By a Canadian. Boston is an interesting choice.


----------



## pjk (Aug 25, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I would personally like to see nationals 2010, wherever it is, more of an event atmosphere. This time around, the entire focus was only about the competition itself. There wasn't enough focus on the rest of the weekend. There was no reasonably close "official" hotel, and a lot of people didn't even stay at one of the near-by ones. I like the idea of the competition being an event, as it is a big deal for people to come to it. Take Worlds for example, there is an official hotel, with shuttles between it and the venue. I don't doubt the majority of cubers will be staying there, as well as the party on Saturday night (not really necessary). For me, this nationals was cool to hang out with the people I did, but it got sort of repetitive. I missed out on spending extra time with some others because there was no feasible way to do so.


I agree with this. It didn't seem like there was a location where everyone got together other than the venue itself, and after the competition was over, everyone pretty much split up.



> I didn't like Stanford as a venue solely because of its inaccessibility. The actual competition venue was decent, but the rest of it was awful. Luckily there was one food place close enough that had good food and places to sit and hang (Coho). Other than that, there was nothing in way of food, except for the things that closed at dinner time. The walk to anywhere else was over a half an hour, making it a pain to go anywhere else. A smaller, more city like campus would definitely make the competition run smoother.


In addition, a lot of the restaurants were closed on the weekend, limiting the food selection to pretty much nothing.

I don't mind public or private venues, and have no preference based on that. They both have their advantages and disadvantages. Based off what Jim posted, Ohio looks like a good option.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2009)

What are hotel prices like in Boston?
How available is transportation and food?

We should all definitely plan this on the same weekend as a Red Sox game, if this is chosen, so cubers may later gather there as well.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 25, 2009)

pjk said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I would personally like to see nationals 2010, wherever it is, more of an event atmosphere. This time around, the entire focus was only about the competition itself. There wasn't enough focus on the rest of the weekend. There was no reasonably close "official" hotel, and a lot of people didn't even stay at one of the near-by ones. I like the idea of the competition being an event, as it is a big deal for people to come to it. Take Worlds for example, there is an official hotel, with shuttles between it and the venue. I don't doubt the majority of cubers will be staying there, as well as the party on Saturday night (not really necessary). For me, this nationals was cool to hang out with the people I did, but it got sort of repetitive. I missed out on spending extra time with some others because there was no feasible way to do so.
> ...



I was going to ask you about Denver options.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 25, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=227540#post227540
> 
> I second this.


I first this.



Stachuk1992 said:


> I personally vote Cincinnati, DC, or NY, but that's only if there are willing teams in those areas willing to set up the competition.
> I, for one, could very much help with some planning for a NY comp.


I can't think of a large enough, easily accessible venue that would be easily affordable in Cincinnati. The past competitions there were both in fairly small venues.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Aug 25, 2009)

Indianapolis has a HUGE convention center, of which any room would probably be fit to host a competition as large as nationals. I don't know about pricing, however, Indianapolis has a wide variety of hotels and I have plenty of space in my yard for tents!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2009)

> I can't think of a large enough, easily accessible venue that would be easily affordable in Cincinnati. The past competitions there were both in fairly small venues.


Hmm. I really don't know what I was thinking when I suggested Cincinnati...


----------



## Dave Campbell (Aug 25, 2009)

Tyson said:


> kahman10 said:
> 
> 
> > Cnada please! it will be my only close sompetion.
> ...



Which Canadian?


----------



## blade740 (Aug 25, 2009)

I think both public and private venues have their merits. Private venues make for easy organization and less bathroom muggings (100% LESS THAN LAST YEAR). But when people see 30 people walking down the street cubing, it's nice to be able to say "yeah, it's the world championships. You should check it out, it's right over there" Stanford was pretty isolated from the public. 

As for location, I'm fine with pretty much anything. I'll find a way to make it wherever you hold it. The real cubers always seem to.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 25, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Boston is an interesting choice.



Hmm, Boston...well, naturally MIT comes to mind to me, but given that we've never hosted a competition (though I hope we do this year) I don't have any experience with getting space and stuff like that. Also, while I wouldn't mind being more involved in the organization of Nationals, I'm not sure I have the experience to be one of the main organizers as of yet.

If MIT's cube club gets more active (it's not high enough on my priority list to make that happen at the moment), then maybe we could host Nationals; until then, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 25, 2009)

blade740 said:


> I think both public and private venues have their merits. Private venues make for easy organization and less bathroom muggings (100% LESS THAN LAST YEAR). But when people see 30 people walking down the street cubing, it's nice to be able to say "yeah, it's the world championships. You should check it out, it's right over there" Stanford was pretty isolated from the public.
> 
> As for location, I'm fine with pretty much anything. I'll find a way to make it wherever you hold it. The real cubers always seem to.



Nationals 2010, mugging free since 2009?


----------



## Edmund (Aug 25, 2009)

Tyson said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > I think both public and private venues have their merits. Private venues make for easy organization and less bathroom muggings (100% LESS THAN LAST YEAR). But when people see 30 people walking down the street cubing, it's nice to be able to say "yeah, it's the world championships. You should check it out, it's right over there" Stanford was pretty isolated from the public.
> ...



lol, You guys gotta put those on T-shirts if you do shirts again.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 25, 2009)

pjk said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I would personally like to see nationals 2010, wherever it is, more of an event atmosphere. This time around, the entire focus was only about the competition itself. There wasn't enough focus on the rest of the weekend. There was no reasonably close "official" hotel, and a lot of people didn't even stay at one of the near-by ones. I like the idea of the competition being an event, as it is a big deal for people to come to it. Take Worlds for example, there is an official hotel, with shuttles between it and the venue. I don't doubt the majority of cubers will be staying there, as well as the party on Saturday night (not really necessary). For me, this nationals was cool to hang out with the people I did, but it got sort of repetitive. I missed out on spending extra time with some others because there was no feasible way to do so.
> ...



I agree as well. I was looking forward to meeting all of the West Coast people, but I can't say I spent more than a few minutes talking to any of them. Quite a few of them I didn't get to meet at all, because they were busy all say and then left once the competition was over. I basically hung out with the other people who stayed in Rains, which was about 10 other people.



ShadenSmith said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=227540#post227540
> 
> 
> I second this.



I third this if you can get the funding. An extra $3000 would be able to fly out a pretty hefty chunk of CalTeam, which would definitely help with organization. I don't think it should be held before school lets out though, I would rather pay the $2 bus fare than deal with all the hassle. Of course, 24-hour a day bacon is a pretty attractive prospect as well.

In regards to public vs private, I can't really say much, as this year was the first time I went to Nats. I will say that I have no problem with the public while I am competing (as long as they don't directly interfere of course), but it can get a bit annoying when I am trying to have a conversation with someone and a random person comes up and interrupts with questions.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 25, 2009)

MaRaTon, Joel and Doudou Chambon will be there  and we will visit Canada ( I want to see Derrick and Sarah in real ). Let we know where and when so I who has Indonesian Nationality have to arrange my VISA ( not card ) to visit USA and Canada  * can't wait *


----------



## mark3 (Aug 25, 2009)

I would state my opinion, but I can't do it without sounding like a homer. Almost no one can.

PICK WHAT YOU THINK IS BEST, TYSON!!!


----------



## blade740 (Aug 25, 2009)

mark3 said:


> I would state my opinion, but I can't do it without sounding like a homer. Almost no one can.
> 
> PICK WHAT YOU THINK IS BEST, TYSON!!!



Moldova it is then.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 25, 2009)

i think it should be on long island cuz i won


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 25, 2009)

North East! Like OH, PA, or NY. Just my input


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 25, 2009)

Ohio is hardly Northeast...


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 25, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Nationals 2010, mugging free since 2009?
> ...



I would totally buy this shirt. However, I think it would be better to have something like, 'US Nationals: Mugging free since 2009', as Nationals _2010_ only happens once. (I'm serious, I would actually buy this. Maybe two.)

As for the Public vs Private, I like the public option better for a few reasons. One, the sponsors would like it more(which isn't really my problem but yeah), and two, I like talking to non-cubers about cubing. They also add extra applause to average solves because they don't know what's fast


----------



## pjk (Aug 25, 2009)

Tyson said:


> I was going to ask you about Denver options.


I will ask around and let you know if I find anything reasonable. The first place that comes to mind is the coliseum. My guess is that it is very expensive, but I'd have to look. I know the coliseum is where Speedstacks hosts their Worlds each year.


----------



## Kian (Aug 25, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Ohio is hardly Northeast...



Correct. It's the reject of the Northeast and the Midwest. Neither will claim it as their own.

On topic: I would say both the public and private venues have positives as well as negatives, so if there's a significant difference in cost I'd say just go for the cheaper option.

Tyson, if you do need any help contacting places, speaking to people, etc. in the NYC area, just let me know. I'm in the area and I'd be happy to help. Also, I used to live in DC so if that becomes an option I may be of some help as well. I know the area very well.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 25, 2009)

How do you become "Mack Daddy" level? I need it. 

On Topic: Hm, This is a very hard thing to choose, for Tyson I bet.


----------



## Bob (Aug 25, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Indianapolis has a HUGE convention center, of which any room would probably be fit to host a competition as large as nationals. I don't know about pricing, however, Indianapolis has a wide variety of hotels and I have plenty of space in my yard for tents!



Too expensive. Flights to Indiana are usually not cheap because no one wants to go there.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 25, 2009)

One possibility is to contact a hotel. The hotel in Rochester would have given us free space in exchange for having the hotel designated as the official hotel. There would have been multiple rooms to accommodate side events and blind. This isn't your smaller hotel with just a single room, we're talking about 800 person capacity, although I don't think that much room would be needed.

Their logic was that if they haven't booked those spaces by the first of the year, most other events have already have gotten stuff planned, and if they can use it to fill up rooms, great. The people in Madison contacted me and they had the same philosophy.

We're not the size of Comdex, so we don't need the huge convention space.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 25, 2009)

Taylor said:


> I'd like to suggest Salt Lake City. Large airport. No muggings. Nothing is overly expensive. You could hold it at the University of Utah, which has some really nice venues. There are loads of hotels, you could easily choose an "official hotel" with in walking distance of the venue or it could be the venue.
> Definately not as much party as NYC, but there are still great things to do/see during the summer.



But you can't drink on Sunday, and can only get 2/3 beer on the other days! Aside from the great mexican, Salt Lake City is probably not a great option


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 25, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> How do you become "Mack Daddy" level? I need it.



In short, you can't.


----------



## Kian (Aug 25, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to suggest Salt Lake City. Large airport. No muggings. Nothing is overly expensive. You could hold it at the University of Utah, which has some really nice venues. There are loads of hotels, you could easily choose an "official hotel" with in walking distance of the venue or it could be the venue.
> ...



The University of Utah is awesome. It's the only place I've ever seen a handwasher/dryer (pic here) in one. If that's not a good reason to have nationals there, I don't know what is.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2009)

I dont know i figured its a big place and thought it would be a good idea and you never know they might let you rent it but who knows how much for the cost...but i like the idea of rochester


----------



## RampageCuber (Aug 25, 2009)

Denver!!!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 25, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> i think it should be on long island cuz i won



Lol Rowe.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 25, 2009)

rickcube said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > i think it should be on long island cuz i won
> ...



I agree. let it be where rowe chooses


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey. I vote for Long Island as well.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 25, 2009)

hav it in my backyard plz but i cant hellp orgunize it an i dunno if there hotels nearby thx


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 25, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> hav it in my backyard plz but i cant hellp orgunize it an i dunno if there hotels nearby thx


I was JUST about to post that. >_>

anyway, if we decide on NYC, I'd be glad to help out with finding a venue/organizing it. I'm sure I could find some space in the university like Lucas did for this year's.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 25, 2009)

What about a NYC broadway theatre? The stage has a decent amount of room, and plenty of spectator room. NY has plenty of hotels and resturaunts.

I *may* have a few strings I can pull to get us the venue


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> The University of Utah is awesome. It's the only place I've ever seen a handwasher/dryer (pic here) in one.



You should drive across the midwest more. I've seen those at tons of rest stops while road trippin.



> If that's not a good reason to have nationals there, I don't know what is.



24-hour bacon at Ohio.



Tim Reynolds said:


> hav it in my backyard plz but i cant hellp orgunize it an i dunno if there hotels nearby thx



LAWL


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 25, 2009)

jcuber said:


> What about a NYC broadway theatre?
> ...
> I *may* have a few strings I can pull to get us the venue


For less than $10,000/day?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 25, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > What about a NYC broadway theatre?
> ...



Yes. I know a guy.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 25, 2009)

Hartford! You can hold it here at the Connecticut Convention Center!

http://www.ctconventions.com/


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey, we should hold it at Stanford!
It's in _my_ backyard, and it's already been demonstrated that the organizational team can hold a great competition there.


----------



## brunson (Aug 25, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> hav it in my backyard plz but i cant hellp orgunize it an i dunno if there hotels nearby thx


Dibs Tim's couch!


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 25, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Hartford! You can hold it here at the Connecticut Convention Center!
> 
> http://www.ctconventions.com/


I checked out the website and it actually looks pretty good as a public venue.

Here are some pictures of events being held there:
http://www.ctconventions.com/gallery/photo_gallery/events/index.php

It says it has a lot of space for hanging out I guess and side events
http://www.ctconventions.com/gallery/photo_gallery/ctcc/index.php

Even has a catering service!


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 25, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Feanaro said:
> 
> 
> > Hartford! You can hold it here at the Connecticut Convention Center!
> ...



Yeah, and it has a hotel connected to the center itself, so going to and from the competition will be a breeze!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 25, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Feanaro said:
> ...



It's way too big. The venue this year was a fraction of that and was still pretty empty. That might be an okay venue for something like Worlds, but its way way too much for a competition with 200 people. One of the meeting rooms might be the right size, but an auditorium or something would be much better.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 25, 2009)

Not Alaska or Hawaii please.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 26, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> It's way too big. The venue this year was a fraction of that and was still pretty empty. That might be an okay venue for something like Worlds, but its way way too much for a competition with 200 people. One of the meeting rooms might be the right size, but an auditorium or something would be much better.


What if like it was a public competition and a lot of people who don't cube were watching it? It might be a good venue for a public competition.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey, I think we should hold it in the UK.


----------



## Bob (Aug 26, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> I dont know i figured its a big place and thought it would be a good idea and you never know they might let you rent it but who knows how much for the cost...but i like the idea of rochester



Too expensive to fly to.


----------



## Kian (Aug 26, 2009)

Bob said:


> Rubiks560 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know i figured its a big place and thought it would be a good idea and you never know they might let you rent it but who knows how much for the cost...but i like the idea of rochester
> ...



Unless, of course, you're like Bob and you don't require a plane to fly.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 26, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > It's way too big. The venue this year was a fraction of that and was still pretty empty. That might be an okay venue for something like Worlds, but its way way too much for a competition with 200 people. One of the meeting rooms might be the right size, but an auditorium or something would be much better.
> ...



A private competition doesn't mean only cubers are allowed in, it means that unless you go there for the purpose of seeing the competition, you're not going to see the competition.


----------



## PlutoCuber (Aug 26, 2009)

I think dc is pretty good. we might get on national tv because of the area


----------



## KevinK (Aug 26, 2009)

jcuber said:


> What about a NYC broadway theatre? The stage has a decent amount of room, and plenty of spectator room. NY has plenty of hotels and resturaunts.
> 
> I *may* have a few strings I can pull to get us the venue



*facepalm*

Broadway is a street, not a theater. There are many different theaters on Broadway. All of NYC's many restaurants cost a lot more than they do here in Chicago (though i'm not saying that it should be in Chicago again). When I went to NYC over spring break, my dad was not pleased with how much money the restaurants cost him.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 26, 2009)

KevinK said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > What about a NYC broadway theatre? The stage has a decent amount of room, and plenty of spectator room. NY has plenty of hotels and resturaunts.
> ...



Yes, that's why he called it "a NYC broadway theatre" instead of "the NYC broadway theatre". He's explaining it very well.

Yes, NYC costs a bit more than other places, but it's not like you're getting lobster dinners every night. Besides, Nationals is a bit of a vacation for people.


----------



## KevinK (Aug 26, 2009)

Bryan said:


> KevinK said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



As I was typing that, i thought that he might have typed that instead.. and I was too stupid to realize that when you quote someone, it appears right above what you're typing in the post... I'm an idiot. 

Sorry for being an idiot and facepalming myself for no reason, jcuber. Because I fell bad about it, I'm not going to edit my post and let everyone see how stupid I am.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 26, 2009)

Bryan said:


> KevinK said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Wouldn't that negate the argument against medium sized cities because the flights are more expensive? You are going to gain money or lose money in one place or another, wether it be flight or living cost.

I think NY, DC, and Chicago all sound like fabulous ideas.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 26, 2009)

mark3 said:


> Wouldn't that negate the argument against medium sized cities because the flights are more expensive? You are going to gain money or lose money in one place or another, wether it be flight or living cost.



Medium sized cities aren't necessarily expensive to fly into. Cincinnati is quite a few times the size of Dayton, but Dayton is quite a bit cheaper to fly into. Based on the times I've flown, SJC is just about as cheap to fly into as SFO. HOU is cheaper than IAH, while HOU is much smaller. The airlines operating at an airport play into cost quite a bit.


----------



## Bob (Aug 26, 2009)

KevinK said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > What about a NYC broadway theatre? The stage has a decent amount of room, and plenty of spectator room. NY has plenty of hotels and resturaunts.
> ...



That's why you go to Village Gourmet for dinner.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 26, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't that negate the argument against medium sized cities because the flights are more expensive? You are going to gain money or lose money in one place or another, wether it be flight or living cost.
> ...



I realize that, I was refering to the quote below.


Bob said:


> Rubiks560 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know i figured its a big place and thought it would be a good idea and you never know they might let you rent it but who knows how much for the cost...but i like the idea of rochester
> ...


----------



## Tyson (Aug 26, 2009)

Find me a NYC Broadway Theater for three complete days for free, and then we'll talk. Each one of these shows pulls in... maybe $30k a day in revenue! I simply don't really believe it.

Columbia University or Hunter College would be a better bet for NYC. Or The New School... or even Julliard.


----------



## Bob (Aug 26, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Find me a NYC Broadway Theater for three complete days for free, and then we'll talk. Each one of these shows pulls in... maybe $30k a day in revenue! I simply don't really believe it.
> 
> Columbia University or Hunter College would be a better bet for NYC. Or The New School... or even Julliard.



I can talk to CUNY, but they didn't seem cooperative in the past. I don't think being an alum will make it any better.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm guessing a highschool wouldn't be big enough?
Cumberland Valley HS could work. And I could get it...cheap.
I got 1 day for free for the CV Open 2009.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 26, 2009)

Cumberland Valley is in the middle of nowhere. It probably is big enough, but there's no access to it other than the rinky dink Harrisburg airport.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 26, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'm guessing a highschool wouldn't be big enough?



It'd have to be a pretty small school if it couldn't handle Nationals. The high school I went to was in a small town and it had an auditorium that could hold 500 people easily.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 26, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'm guessing a highschool wouldn't be big enough?
> Cumberland Valley HS could work. And I could get it...cheap.
> I got 1 day for free for the CV Open 2009.



And how exactly do you expect travelers to get there?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 26, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Find me a NYC Broadway Theater for three complete days for free, and then we'll talk. Each one of these shows pulls in... maybe $30k a day in revenue! I simply don't really believe it.



I may be able to do that, but the problem is we will have to bring *everything* to our hotels, as they have to do a show every night.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 26, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Find me a NYC Broadway Theater for three complete days for free, and then we'll talk. Each one of these shows pulls in... maybe $30k a day in revenue! I simply don't really believe it.
> ...



If we're not there, they don't have to do anything for the next show besides clean. If we are there, they'll have to clean-up, setup their stuff, perform, and teardown their stuff so we can put ours up the next day. I can't see how they would agree to do that extra work for free.


----------



## Carson (Aug 26, 2009)

Bryan said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...



True... you don't strike the set until the show is finished. I don't see anyone being that accommodating.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 27, 2009)

Carson said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



The stage that is there is clear before/after the shows, because of the way the set is designed.


----------



## phases (Aug 27, 2009)

jcuber:

You boys with the Theatre's owner or somethin'? Ya'll like.. kick it nightly over a couple (root) beers and maybe.. throw down some dominos or, you know, play a couple hands of poker?

Don't hate! I'm just sayin'...

How is it you can pull this off?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 27, 2009)

phases said:


> jcuber:
> 
> Against my better judgement - being that your profile says you're 12 - but... *you boinkin' the Theatre's owner *or somethin' ?
> 
> ...



How did you know?

I can't really tell you because it isn't something that I want to be public but if you REALLY care I can PM you.


----------



## phases (Aug 27, 2009)

I can has teh secret? But we just met! 

..I'll only tell a few people


----------



## jcuber (Aug 27, 2009)

> Last edited by phases : 3 Hours Ago at 01:19 PM. Reason: Feel bad askin' someone so young that question.. (edit again, aww.. he beat me to a quote.. sorry..)



Don't worry about it, if I were you that would have been the only reasonable conclusion I would have come to


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 27, 2009)

What show are you talking about?
What time do they have shows on weekends? Are there afternoon shows? When would we have to clear out, so that they have time to clean up before they let people in?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 27, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> What show are you talking about?
> *What time do they have shows on weekends*? Are there afternoon shows? When would we have to clear out, so that they have time to clean up before they let people in?



self- :fp:

I forgot to mention that unless it is going to be held during the week (which is unlikely) I can't really help out.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 27, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> What show are you talking about?
> What time do they have shows on weekends? Are there afternoon shows? When would we have to clear out, so that they have time to clean up before they let people in?



The Other Tim: you've won twice in this thread... though the second time might not have been intentional.


----------



## Kian (Aug 27, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > What show are you talking about?
> ...



Tim is made entirely of win.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 27, 2009)

Kian said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



Or I am just made of fail.


----------



## Kian (Aug 27, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



I don't think those two things are mutually exclusive.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 27, 2009)

Waffle's Minion said:


> What about Boston? And it should definitely be public. Show the world what we are made of!!!



I Think Bostons pretty good, There are a lot of good convention centers, but I have to go with Private, less pressure.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 28, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> Waffle's Minion said:
> 
> 
> > What about Boston? And it should definitely be public. Show the world what we are made of!!!
> ...



If you are from the area which you recommend, I will probably ignore you.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 29, 2009)

Tyson said:


> TEGTaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Waffle's Minion said:
> ...


I think he's from Connecticut. Does that count?


----------



## MichaelP. (Aug 29, 2009)

how about in the dallas texas nasher sculpture center. its beautiful, and cool and theirs a huge outdoors section where people could hang out. http://www.nashersculpturecenter.org/


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 29, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> how about in the dallas texas nasher sculpture center. its beautiful, and cool and theirs a huge outdoors section where people could hang out. http://www.nashersculpturecenter.org/





Tyson said:


> If you are from the area which you recommend, I will probably ignore you.


2Char


----------



## anderson26 (Aug 29, 2009)

New York City!


----------



## Bob (Aug 29, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> how about in the dallas texas nasher sculpture center. its beautiful, and cool and theirs a huge outdoors section where people could hang out. http://www.nashersculpturecenter.org/



Dallas gets Veto. I hate Dallas.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 29, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > how about in the dallas texas nasher sculpture center. its beautiful, and cool and theirs a huge outdoors section where people could hang out. http://www.nashersculpturecenter.org/
> ...



I think what Tyson was saying is people who just give a city and nothing else. This guy at least gave a location. Tyson, perhaps it would be helpful if you posted what sort of information you're looking for, and what requirements you'll need minimum.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 29, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing a highschool wouldn't be big enough?
> ...


Harrisburg International Airport. Or trains.
The trains to and from Harrisburg are fairly nice.

The high school that I'm talking about is ~20 min away from the possible venue, and there are good hotels nearby. I'll do some searching for the best overall throughout the day, but accommodation for ~200 people could happen. Also, if you ask anyone that went to the CV Open, they'd vouch for the huge amount of space in the Cafeteria. On an average day at school, ~600 kids eat lunch there daily, and if that still would be too small, we have larger spaces yet such as a very large auditorium with a projector that we could use.

Also, I know that this may sound like one of those "omg, liek my skool is realy big and you guyz should haev the comp here" things, but from a logical aspect, it's a good location.

There are food sources really close by (Wegmans/Giant), hotels (again, looking over these today), and a good deal of cubers relatively close.


Also, if you're looking at this from a 'How much will it cost for the WCA' prospective, I do know one thing about my school that we could very much use to our advantage. They are over-run with pride. If we somehow convinced them that this would bring a lot of media attention, or show how their students are not only physically adept (our school has rather good sports teams, from what I hear), but also mentally, they would jump on this in a heartbeat, and would lower costs.


Edit:
Also, it's 20 miles away from a Cici's and 30 from Chipolte


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2009)

While I agree with the comments Dan and others had about the negatives of using a private location, I thought I should mention that my wife really appreciated how safe it seemed for the kids at Stanford. It's hard to imagine an environment that would feel safer than that did. I consider that a real plus for a well-chosen private location. But I guess I'm okay with it either way; we just have to be more vigilant in a more public location. Just try to make it feel safer than the Underground, anyway.

As for a location, I would like to add my vote to New York City. It's much easier to justify these trips when we can see a new part of the country and make a nice family trip of it, and my family has never been to New York. Of course that means I have absolutely nothing useful to offer in the way of a venue.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree, Mike. At times I left my laptop plugged in in the corner of the auditorium with no problem. There were already a few plugged in there. Everyone was very respectful about people's property, from what I saw.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 3, 2009)

Just received a message from the visitor's bureau and sports commission of...

Long Island.

I bet Rowe would be happy about that one.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 3, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Also, it's 20 miles away from a Cici's and 30 from Chipolte



Do you expect us to drive 20 miles to get to Cici's?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 3, 2009)

It turns out it's very easy to book auditoriums, etc. at Columbia. If we don't find anything else, I guess we could host it there, since people seem to be fine with NYC.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Just received a message from the visitor's bureau and sports commission of...
> 
> Long Island.
> 
> I bet Rowe would be happy about that one.



No doubt.

Sounds good to me. Now everyone go practice the correct pronunciation of Long Island. 



Swordsman Kirby said:


> It turns out it's very easy to book auditoriums, etc. at Columbia. If we don't find anything else, I guess we could host it there, since people seem to be fine with NYC.


Columbia would be nice.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 3, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> It turns out it's very easy to book auditoriums, etc. at Columbia. If we don't find anything else, I guess we could host it there, since people seem to be fine with NYC.



Oh wait... you're going to Columbia University? Have you started yet? I was just there last weekend with Chris Dzoan. We were pretending to be law students.

Oh, but the sad fact is...

If we work with the visitor's bureau of Long Island, they'll provide PR support, which means you'll have some more of a public feel. Stanford, we had no PR support whatsoever.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 3, 2009)

That sounds excellent Tyson! I must admit I'm unbelievable biased though. Do you have any thoughts on where in LI it would be?


----------



## Tyson (Sep 3, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> That sounds excellent Tyson! I must admit I'm unbelievable biased though. Do you have any thoughts on where in LI it would be?



No, I'm talking with someone from the Visitor's Bureau now. She was saying there were colleges we could use, sports arenas, etc. We're going to meet in person in Manhattan... but it hasn't been scheduled yet. I'm gone 9/09 to 9/13 and she's gone 9/14 to 9/19. After it's scheduled, anyone who's interested is welcome to sit in.

Ohio has it's advantages as well though. And the Midwest is owed a competition... but PR support is powerful and we wouldn't have that in Ohio.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Sep 3, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds excellent Tyson! I must admit I'm unbelievable biased though. Do you have any thoughts on where in LI it would be?
> ...



The Northeast has a very high population of cubers willing to help. I'm not saying that it has to take place in NYC however it would have a lot of support. California is just as nice however this year's competition was there already.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh my god, I live in Long Island as well does my cousin. We would be able to have meets at my house, and I'm sure Rowe would do that as well. Although I'm in Nassau County I think it's much better then having it in Suffolk, because Long Island is hard enough to access Suffolk county is even farther down from everywhere else. Nassau Community College is the best Community College in the United States of America, so that makes a good venue. Also there are buses that go right to there. But there are a lot of options. But you should really narrow it down to Nassau and I will explain why farther down,

Okay now to get from anywhere that isn't Long Island to Long Island you have to go through NYC and then over a bridge, so it's very busy, then you have to travel very far to get where you want to go in Nassau County, but if you want to get to Suffolk, you have to travel double the distance.

I love my island<3


----------



## Tyson (Sep 3, 2009)

Paul, can you educate me on the geography of Long Island? Why Nassau County vs. Suffolk?

Also, consider the travelers from outside of driving distance. Most people would be taking the LIRR from JFK. Can you name places that are accessible from LIRR?

Ah okay, so Nassau is to the west of Suffolk County. Bob Burton and I probably need to take a field trip out there to do some scouting after we have our meeting.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Sep 3, 2009)

Okay Nassau instead of Suffolk because it's easier to access and JFK is in Nassau County (Queens is part of Long Island) and most of the branches of the LIRR go into Jamaica Queens, so basically anywhere you want to go you can be taken from the LIRR. There is also an AirTrain that goes from JFK airport right to Jamaica Queens. There are also only three branches of the LIRR that go to Suffolk and you can see here how large it is, http://mta.info/lirr/html/lirrmap.htm. There is also a college in Farmingdale which is in Suffolk but right on the border practically. There are some nice beaches on the South side of Nassau County, and you can see I'm in Bellmore on the Babylon branch of the LIRR which is the busiest branch on the LIRR and the LIRR is the most commuted Rail Road in the USA. The trains on the Babylon Branch run every half hour opposed to the ones in Suffolk county which run every 4-8 hours. 

So in conclusion, Farmingdale would be an excellent place to have it. I highly recommend staying out of areas such as the Far Rockaway branch, the Hempstead branch, or the West hempstead branch for they are not so good areas.


----------



## Logan (Sep 3, 2009)

I think somewhere in the MOA (mall of america) would be good.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15176


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 3, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Ohio has it's advantages as well though. And the Midwest is owed a competition... but PR support is powerful and we wouldn't have that in Ohio.


Well, to be fair, the northeast is due for nats as well.

I'd never bothered to look into how much pr support OSU could provide, but perhaps I'll ask


----------



## Paul Wagner (Sep 3, 2009)

Farmingdale University is also very easy to get to because there is a Train Station in Farmingdale. So you can access it from Jamaica queens because of the Air Train also in Islip there is a train station and Islip is very close to Farmingdale so we could easily do airport pick-ups.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 3, 2009)

Unlikely now. A rental of a college auditorium would be $2,000 a day.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm a bit biased but I'm all for the University of Florida. I suppose we did just have a Nationals in the SE in 2008 but I wouldn't mind it being down here again. I know nothing of prices but if a ballroom was rented in the student union it would make food easy as there is a small foodcourt (Taco Bell, Subway, Cheeburger Ceeburger and a few other things) with food open until midnight. With other food options available on campus within 10 minutes walking. There are a few hotels right outside campus. It would be private but at the same time could be advertised around campus/local area and interested students or professors could stop in, or just students walking around the student union.


----------



## Kian (Sep 3, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Unlikely now. A rental of a college auditorium would be $2,000 a day.



Hmm, that is a bit pricey. I wonder what Tim could get a Columbia auditorium for.


----------



## brunson (Sep 3, 2009)

Lofty said:


> I'm a bit biased but I'm all for the University of Florida. I suppose we did just have a Nationals in the SE in 2008 but I wouldn't mind it being down here again. I know nothing of prices but if a ballroom was rented in the student union it would make food easy as there is a small foodcourt (Taco Bell, Subway, Cheeburger Ceeburger and a few other things) with food open until midnight. With other food options available on campus within 10 minutes walking. There are a few hotels right outside campus. It would be private but at the same time could be advertised around campus/local area and interested students or professors could stop in, or just students walking around the student union.


The problem with Gainesville is lack of a decent airport nearby. Orlando is the closest, then Jax and Tampa. All of those would mean a long drive for anyone flying in. 

I'm sorry, Lofty, I'd love to support the idea, my brother and my best friend both live over by Meadowbrook off NW 39th and I-75, so it would be great for me. Unforutunately, I really think a major airport within an hour of the venue is a necessity.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Sep 4, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Unlikely now. A rental of a college auditorium would be $2,000 a day.


You can probably work something out with the College. I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 4, 2009)

brunson said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit biased but I'm all for the University of Florida. I suppose we did just have a Nationals in the SE in 2008 but I wouldn't mind it being down here again. I know nothing of prices but if a ballroom was rented in the student union it would make food easy as there is a small foodcourt (Taco Bell, Subway, Cheeburger Ceeburger and a few other things) with food open until midnight. With other food options available on campus within 10 minutes walking. There are a few hotels right outside campus. It would be private but at the same time could be advertised around campus/local area and interested students or professors could stop in, or just students walking around the student union.
> ...



Oh man, I completely overlooked that... no Nationals here. :-(
I'm still pulling for the SE tho, anyone cube at UCF? haha.


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 4, 2009)

hey tyson, i can most likely get St. Josephs college to sponsor the event for free. We have a nice gymnasium where the competitoin could maybe take place. It is huge and has probably the best lighting a venue can have. Also its about 10 minutes away from a bunch of hotels and macarthur airport in islip. My dad can definately pull some strings since hes an assistant dean there, and im a student.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 4, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> hey tyson, i can most likely get St. Josephs college to sponsor the event for free. We have a nice gymnasium where the competitoin could maybe take place. It is huge and has probably the best lighting a venue can have. Also its about 10 minutes away from a bunch of hotels and macarthur airport in islip. My dad can definately pull some strings since hes an assistant dean there, and im a student.



What about a school auditorium? Columbia University is probably a better choice, but yeah, I have no doubt you can pull some strings. I don't think people would fly into MacArthur, as opposed to JFK due to price. Does the school have an auditorium like the one we had at Stanford?


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 4, 2009)

Tyson said:


> What about a school auditorium? Columbia University is probably a better choice, but yeah, I have no doubt you can pull some strings. I don't think people would fly into MacArthur, as opposed to JFK due to price. Does the school have an auditorium like the one we had at Stanford?



I'd rather have a gym. It allows for tables in the audience, and usually less direct lighting. Perhaps we could get a large riser to put the 'stage' on, but I really think an auditorium isn't the most ideal setting for a competition. Chairs and tables are much nicer in my opinion.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > What about a school auditorium? Columbia University is probably a better choice, but yeah, I have no doubt you can pull some strings. I don't think people would fly into MacArthur, as opposed to JFK due to price. Does the school have an auditorium like the one we had at Stanford?
> ...



I agree with this. I know that it seems like a stage is nice for spectators, but it always seems like the day is so much more enjoyable at competitions that are not held in auditoriums. Auditoriums discourage socializing, while big open rooms and tables for the audience encourage it.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Sep 4, 2009)

You don't necessarily need to fly into MacArthur because in Islip there is a train station on the LIRR so you can fly into JFK and get onto the AirTrain from JFK to Jamaica, then transfer onto the Hicksville Branch on the LIRR and then you transfer onto the Ronkonkama Branch and get off in Central Islip and we can do Pick-Ups from there!


----------



## Bryan (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> You don't necessarily need to fly into MacArthur because in Islip there is a train station on the LIRR so you can fly into JFK and get onto the AirTrain from JFK to Jamaica, then transfer onto the Hicksville Branch on the LIRR and then you transfer onto the Ronkonkama Branch and get off in Central Islip and we can do Pick-Ups from there!



Exactly how long would that take? If I'm coming in off an 6 hour flight, I don't want to spend another 3-4 hours transferring to get to my destination. Plus, when I leave, I need to be able to get to the airport easily again. If my flight leaves at noon, do I need to be up by 6 AM in order to make it? Also, does this route even run at that time?


----------



## Kian (Sep 4, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > You don't necessarily need to fly into MacArthur because in Islip there is a train station on the LIRR so you can fly into JFK and get onto the AirTrain from JFK to Jamaica, then transfer onto the Hicksville Branch on the LIRR and then you transfer onto the Ronkonkama Branch and get off in Central Islip and we can do Pick-Ups from there!
> ...



Hmm, it's 37 miles from JFK to Islip, so I guess it depends on how fast the LIRR is, but it's not an egregiously far distance.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Sep 4, 2009)

I really like the osu idea, and if its "private" it would be less pressure.


----------



## Lars Petrus (Sep 4, 2009)

A whole other approach to finding good locations could be to talk to other similar sports. Where have similarly sized speed stacking, tic tac toe or speed eating contests taken place recently? This problem has been solved many times by other sports, and why not use their knowledge?

Sending out emails to the organizations for similar sports could prove useful.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 4, 2009)

Lars Petrus said:


> A whole other approach to finding good locations could be to talk to other similar sports. Where have similarly sized speed stacking, tic tac toe or speed eating contests taken place recently? This problem has been solved many times by other sports, and why not use their knowledge?
> 
> Sending out emails to the organizations for similar sports could prove useful.



I think a shared venue might also be good to work with other organizations. If you have some place that more room than we could use, it would be kind of neat to have many different competitions going on. Cubing, juggling, chess, etc....

As long as we're in separate rooms, it might be a good way to get spectators.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Sep 4, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Lars Petrus said:
> 
> 
> > A whole other approach to finding good locations could be to talk to other similar sports. Where have similarly sized speed stacking, tic tac toe or speed eating contests taken place recently? This problem has been solved many times by other sports, and why not use their knowledge?
> ...



For me atleast, I think it would be too big. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 5, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Lars Petrus said:
> 
> 
> > A whole other approach to finding good locations could be to talk to other similar sports. Where have similarly sized speed stacking, tic tac toe or speed eating contests taken place recently? This problem has been solved many times by other sports, and why not use their knowledge?
> ...



I think that the problem with this would be the media coverage. Instead of articles about the competition itself, we would be a small note in an article about strange hobbies.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 5, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Lars Petrus said:
> ...



I thought Petrus means to get venue ideas from other sports rather than sharing the same venue at the same time.


----------



## Lars Petrus (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, I meant talk to others to learn about venues they've used in the past.

But if any contacts lead to an oddball olympics down the road, that could be fun too


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 5, 2009)

tyson, we do have an auditorium but its not as huge as stanford's. But the reason why i mentioned a gym is because it does seem like a much better place for a competiton as far as lighting, and space. also, there are bleachers which would make it nice for spectators as well. the only problem is if people drop their cubes and stuff under them... maybe the bleachers at St. Josephs are nice ones that don't huge gaps between each row i don't know yet I'll look into that. But yeah if you want i can look more into it just email me. (and i will answer ive been good with my email lately).


----------



## ckcommando (Sep 15, 2009)

KANSAS!! hello, it is IN THE MIDDLE OF THE US!! 
seriously, it would be perfect
edit: and Wichita has a large, but not crowded airport.... downtown wichita also has many places to rent out(not outrageously expensive)


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2009)

ckcommando said:


> KANSAS!! hello, it is IN THE MIDDLE OF THE US!!
> seriously, it would be perfect
> edit: and Wichita has a large, but not crowded airport.... downtown wichita also has many places to rent out(not outrageously expensive)





Tyson said:


> If you are from the area which you recommend, I will probably ignore you.



:fp


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 16, 2009)

I vote east coast, but i don't want to be too bias


----------



## ecuber11 (Sep 16, 2009)

Please Please have it in Atlanta


----------



## Bob (Sep 17, 2009)

ecuber11 said:


> Please Please have it in Atlanta



I probably wouldn't go. :/


----------



## DavidCalvo (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't have time to read 17 pages but two things.

I'll almost 100% sure that I'll be attending to the championship wherever it will be held.

Just wondering....

Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas .......


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 17, 2009)

ecuber11 said:


> Please Please have it in Atlanta



You're about three years too late


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> ecuber11 said:
> 
> 
> > Please Please have it in Atlanta
> ...


No, I think Atlanta is a great idea. Then I vote for Stanford in 2011.


----------



## Logan (Sep 17, 2009)

+1 for Minnesota!


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 17, 2009)

I live about 30 minutes from Stanford, and I liked the idea that westies could meet up with easties and everybody in between.
Even though it was nice, I think it was a bit too far west.
I bet going more east would bring a bigger assortment of people, but idk.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2009)

USA has 50 states

I have been there for Chicago, Atlanta and Stanford so any of the other 47 states are fine with me


----------



## brunson (Sep 18, 2009)

See, even AvG wants it in Denver.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 18, 2009)

St. Thomas, US Virgin Islands.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 18, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Columbia University or Hunter College would be a better bet for NYC. Or The New School... or even Julliard.



Speaking of Columbia, I think probably the most useable space would be the Lerner Hall auditorium. If it was able to fit a thousand people during orientation, I think it should fit Nationals just fine.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 18, 2009)

What does it take to book it?


----------



## mark3 (Sep 18, 2009)

Tyson said:


> St. Thomas, US Virgin Islands.



Thats waht I suggested. Great minds think alike.

::sarcasm::


----------



## abr71310 (Sep 20, 2009)

On the topic of "funny":
Guantanamo Bay.


----------



## idpapro (Sep 21, 2009)

Fresno State!!!!!!!!!!! or somewhere in central california!!!!!!


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 21, 2009)

What about two or more places?

The could be something like a video conference connecting these competitions, that would be cool


----------



## Tyson (Sep 21, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> What about two or more places?
> 
> The could be something like a video conference connecting these competitions, that would be cool



Then you miss out on everyone being in one place.


----------



## blade740 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tyson said:


> GermanCube said:
> 
> 
> > What about two or more places?
> ...



But it does mean we can do team BLD via satellite.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Sep 21, 2009)

I believe it'd be a good idea to switch off yearly between the West Coast and the East Coast. It'd be a lot more fair, and the turnout would be greater overall.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 21, 2009)

That's roughly what they have been doing...also, it's fair to people on the West Coast and East Coast, but not so much to people in the middle


----------



## Anthony (Sep 21, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> That's roughly what they have been doing...also, it's fair to people on the West Coast and East Coast, but not so much to people in the middle



I'm in the middle and although it would be great to have Nats close by, traveling is fun too. 

If Nats were ever considered to be somewhere in the "middle", I would definitely vote Colorado (although Eastern Cubers may argue that Colorado is too far west ). Colorado has an active cubing community and has competent, reliable people to help organize the competition.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 22, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > That's roughly what they have been doing...also, it's fair to people on the West Coast and East Coast, but not so much to people in the middle
> ...



Fresno State!!!!!!!!!!! or somewhere in central california!!!!!!


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Colorado has an *active cubing community* and has competent, reliable people to help organize the competition.



I'm not sure I would say active, but we definitely exist and manage to throw together some pretty fantastic events in my opinion.



Anthony said:


> Colorado has an active cubing community and *has competent, reliable people to help organize the competition.*



There, I would agree.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think that perhaps somewhere in Texas could work, if there is consideration of the "middle" of the US. It is very central, and places like Dallas and Houston are easy to fly into, and have good lodging.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 22, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> I think that perhaps somewhere in Texas could work, if there is consideration of the "middle" of the US. It is very central, and places like Dallas and Houston are easy to fly into, and have good lodging.



But Bob hates Texas, so obviously a no-go.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 25, 2009)

CHICAGO!


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 25, 2009)

ATLANTA!


----------



## Kian (Oct 25, 2009)

STANFORD!

Wait, we're just naming the last three US Nationals in a row now, right?


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> STANFORD!
> 
> Wait, we're just naming the last three US Nationals in a row now, right?



Spot on, sir, spot on.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 25, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> I think that perhaps somewhere in Texas could work, if there is consideration of the "middle" of the US. It is very central, and places like Dallas and Houston are easy to fly into, and have good lodging.



Sounds great to me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 25, 2009)

I was wondering when this thread would pop back up


----------



## Tyson (Oct 28, 2009)

It looks like we should be closing down on the location soon.

Hint: US Virgin Islands

Anyway, the question is when should we hold it. How did the middle-of-August weekend work for everyone in 2009?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 28, 2009)

If I end up at Bard, that will be quite awful. Otherwise, it should work.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 28, 2009)

Why would it be awful? What other colleges share the same issue as Bard?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 28, 2009)

Tyson said:


> How did the middle-of-August weekend work for everyone in 2009?



Poorly.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 28, 2009)

You do understand why your comments are pretty useless to me. I will disregard it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 28, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Why would it be awful? What other colleges share the same issue as Bard?



Pretty much every college in the Midwest has started by mid August.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 28, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Why would it be awful? What other colleges share the same issue as Bard?



Sorry I should've explained, Bard has a seminar for freshman that starts in early August. Out of all the people I know who graduated last year, the one I know who went to Bard left much earlier than the others.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 28, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it be awful? What other colleges share the same issue as Bard?
> ...



So then why do you waste time by just saying it worked out poorly instead of explaining why it was poor, and perhaps offering a suggestion?

Like bumping it up to the first weekend of August instead of the second?


----------



## Kian (Oct 28, 2009)

Tyson said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...



It seems like a better idea because many parts of the country (Midwest, Southeast) do start school earlier. Doesn't matter to me, but it seems reasonable if, of course, it's doable.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 28, 2009)

August 6/7/8 then?

Perhaps more FMC, multi-bld, and big cube BLD on 8/6, get the things that require more resources out of the way. I don't know that we need a full day on 8/6. We were kind of bored on the Sunday of US Nationals 2009.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 28, 2009)

Tyson said:


> We were kind of bored on the Sunday of US Nationals 2009.



Agreed. And those who didn't need to qualify for much were bored on Friday.

I think mixing in the bigBLD, multi, and FMC with quals on friday, and then moving some of the quicker qual rounds for side events to saturday morning might work.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 28, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > We were kind of bored on the Sunday of US Nationals 2009.
> ...



If anyone wants to propose a detailed schedule, feel free. If it's good enough, we might use it.

http://www.nmt.edu/

We should all go here: http://www.socorrosprings.com/


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 28, 2009)

After thinking about it, why not push the competition date up to the end of June? Tyson said the reason for August was because of camps and such, but as I remember, August is a big camp month, and June isn't, since people are still in school (I also would much prefer not first weekends in August). My suggestion would be to go back to 2007 and do it on June 25-27. Anyone have any ideas on that?


----------



## Bryan (Oct 28, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> After thinking about it, why not push the competition date up to the end of June? Tyson said the reason for August was because of camps and such, but as I remember, August is a big camp month, and June isn't, since people are still in school (I also would much prefer not first weekends in August). My suggestion would be to go back to 2007 and do it on June 25-27. Anyone have any ideas on that?



I believe the NY schools run until July. Why not mid-July?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 28, 2009)

Bryan said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > After thinking about it, why not push the competition date up to the end of June? Tyson said the reason for August was because of camps and such, but as I remember, August is a big camp month, and June isn't, since people are still in school (I also would much prefer not first weekends in August). My suggestion would be to go back to 2007 and do it on June 25-27. Anyone have any ideas on that?
> ...



http://www.emsc.nysed.gov/osa/schedules/regents09-11.pdf

State tests run until June 23. From what I remember, I didn't have to go to school after I finished finals. So in theory, June 25-27 should work for New York high schoolers.
(as an example, http://pleasantvilleschools.com/calendar/district_hs_calendar//CAL2009-10.pdf?rn=4282436 is my high school. Hmm, graduation is on the 25th...)

But on the other hand, how many high school students from NY came to stanford? I can only think of Rowe. Unless we're having nationals in new york (or very nearby), I don't know that New York schools are the most important calendars to be basing this off of.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 28, 2009)

Bryan said:


> I believe the NY schools run until July. Why not mid-July?



Like Tyson said to me, camps run during July, so that may not be the best for younger cubers. I forgot that schools run so darn late nowadays... but I think the very end of July does fit with a lot of people.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 28, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> But on the other hand, how many high school students from NY came to stanford?



What about Bob? Not a student, but he teaches. But I think it comes down to: No matter what is picked, people are going to complain. We can work around their schedule as much as we want, and we'll accommodate people who won't show up anyway. Worlds is held in October, and no one complains, even though that sucks for many people. Maybe we should just go with what the venue availability is.


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 28, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Maybe we should just go with what the venue availability is.


Some venues will be available on quite a few dates, though... I guess we need to know what the venue is for sure first.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 28, 2009)

Socorro, NM FTW!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Socorro, NM FTW!



Excellent - only a 6 1/2 hour drive from my sister-in-law's house! 

Just make sure we don't get hit by any flying golf balls.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 28, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Socorro, NM FTW!
> ...



You should be pleased to know we are working on a family discount plan for registration this year.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...



How nice! That will help, although with these trips typically the entry fees are the absolute least of my worries.


----------



## joey (Oct 28, 2009)

I will try my best to be there.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm in favor of earlier, because the last day of Nationals this year was my first day of school.


----------



## Erik (Oct 28, 2009)

joey said:


> I will try my best to be there.



Likewise! I always want to come but it's expensive, this year I'm more determined to make it


----------



## anderson26 (Oct 29, 2009)

Erik said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I will try my best to be there.
> ...



Well looking forward to meeting you Erik!


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Oct 29, 2009)

Socorro, NM sounds great.


----------



## Bob (Nov 6, 2009)

Last day in NYC schools for teachers & students is June 28.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Nov 6, 2009)

I think Seattle would be nice. Some people from Canada can possibly come there too. Also there are no competitions in Seattle even thought it's a beast city.


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 6, 2009)

no we need one on the east coast prefferbly north east maybe like New York City or Newark somewhere in New York New Jersey Conneticut area. it is easiest place for everybody who wants to come


----------



## Bryan (Nov 6, 2009)

CL_Pepsi said:


> I think Seattle would be nice. Some people from Canada can possibly come there too. Also there are no competitions in Seattle even thought it's a beast city.



People from Canada are able to go to all of the US. And cities are able to have non-US National competitions. If you want Seattle to be considered, put a little more efforts into it besides describing the city as a beast city.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Nov 6, 2009)

I would love to have it in Texas....Houston...Austin...Dallas


----------



## Anthony (Nov 6, 2009)

rckclmb124 said:


> I would love to have it in Texas....Houston...Austin...Dallas



Those are the three Texas cities that have had competitions, so who is this anyway? lol.
I'm assuming you'll be at our Austin competition next week, if not, it's stupid for you to even be thinking about Nationals next year.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 6, 2009)

AREScuber said:


> no we need one on the east coast prefferbly north east maybe like New York City or Newark somewhere in New York New Jersey Conneticut area. it is easiest place for everybody who wants to come



For everybody? I think that most of the California people would disagree that it's easier for them to go to New York than California.


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 6, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> AREScuber said:
> 
> 
> > no we need one on the east coast prefferbly north east maybe like New York City or Newark somewhere in New York New Jersey Conneticut area. it is easiest place for everybody who wants to come
> ...



yeah but besides the fact there was just one in california so maybe we could have one on the east coast. and why are you arguing you go to MIT, right?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 6, 2009)

AREScuber said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > AREScuber said:
> ...


He was merely pointing out your flawed statement. 

Anyway, Tim's a baller, I'm sure he'll be at US Nats regardless of where it's at.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 6, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> AREScuber said:
> 
> 
> > no we need one on the east coast prefferbly north east maybe like New York City or Newark somewhere in New York New Jersey Conneticut area. it is easiest place for everybody who wants to come
> ...



You're mistaken. Obviously only east coast cubers want to attend nationals.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 6, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > AREScuber said:
> ...



I lol'd quite thoroughly.
Hahaha


----------



## Tyson (Nov 6, 2009)

Again... Socorro, New Mexico. They have green chili. Or my second choice would be Bismarck, North Dakota.


----------



## Faz (Nov 6, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Does Australia count as a state of America? oh, that's right :fp.



Shut it noob.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 6, 2009)

Chuck E. Cheese anyone? 

In all seriousness though, if it's easiest to set this up in California, then let's set it up in California. Problem solved. It seems there is still some talk of New York, but based on past experience the Nationals competitions in California were well run, so why not have them there again?

You people do realize that the Sport Stacking World Competition is held in the same place, Denver, Colorado every year right? Why is it a bad thing if Nationals is in California again? Can someone please explain this to me, because I surely don't get it.

Chris

P.S. Actually I was kidding on Chuck E. Cheese. I think it should be held in Barrow, Alaska, because Alaska is shaped like a heart and we all <3 cubing. Also, Barrow is a cool name for a city.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 6, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Chuck E. Cheese anyone?
> 
> In all seriousness though, if it's easiest to set this up in California, then let's set it up in California. Problem solved. It seems there is still some talk of New York, but based on past experience the Nationals competitions in California were well run, so why not have them there again?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I honestly don't care where it is either, as long as Chris is able to come :3

I figure its not going to be in KC, so I am going to have to travel a lot no matter where it is.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 6, 2009)

See, I live in California, but I'd rather it NOT be here. Nationals is my excuse to travel, and I've been all over this state.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 6, 2009)

blade740 said:


> See, I live in California, but I'd rather it NOT be here. Nationals is my excuse to travel, and I've been all over this state.



Same. Nats this year was the first time I have been to California, and though I admittedly did not see much, at least I can say I've been there.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 6, 2009)

Tyson said:


> green chili


That sounds disgusting...



cmhardw said:


> In all seriousness though, if it's easiest to set this up in California, then let's set it up in California. Problem solved.


There is still more to consider than just how easy it is to set up though. Nearby attractions, for example - like David/blade, the organizational team might want to travel because of this. It'd be nice to do some sightseeing or have other semiorganized not-cubing-related-off-the-venue activities.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow. I thought I would be the only one to suggest Barrow, Alaska. I second it. I mean c'mon, it's the top of the world.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 6, 2009)

Anthony said:


> AREScuber said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



Tim [Reynolds] IS baller.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 6, 2009)

AREScuber said:


> no we need one on the east coast prefferbly north east maybe like New York City or Newark somewhere in New York New Jersey Conneticut area. it is easiest place for everybody who wants to come



I'm assuming you read the entire thread where NY was discussed. The thing about Nationals is that it needs to be a bigger venue that we have for multiple days. New York is really really expensive to get a venue. If you seriously want it in New York, do some legwork and see if you can find a venue (and by that I mean checking prices yourself, not just rattling off a bunch of things you have no idea what they code). This applies to anyone. 



Tyson said:


> Or my second choice would be Bismarck, North Dakota.



If you want me to do a preliminary check, I can. Like Socorro, this will ensure that only the dedicated are there, instead of the noobs who will only go if it's in their backyard. And it's probably a new travel destination for everyone except myself. Since it's in Bismarck, we could probably get the governor to show up, then we'd have one more judge.



AREScuber said:


> and why are you arguing you go to MIT, right?



Because Tim's mature enough to not push to have it convient for him, but what's good for everyone.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Or my second choice would be Bismarck, North Dakota.
> ...


Like I said earlier, I'm happy with Socorro (although we do want to watch out for those golf balls from the "golf course") - I have relatives nearby!

I'd also love Bismarck - I want to eventually travel to all 50 states, and the state that is the most trouble coming up with a justification to visit is definitely North Dakota, so it's nice because it would get me there.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 6, 2009)

There are of course several factors to be considered. It is of course a very clear phenomenon that many people on this forum who say something along the lines of "Let's do it at X, we can do it at Y" really are just immature little kids who don't know any better and really are only considering the relative convenience for themselves. Anyway, the advantages of Stanford last year?

-The organizational team is based out of California. This means in general, fewer plane tickets to buy, and more people are able to make the trip and help out.
-Stanford was a free venue. I grew up in that area, I know people, and it's easy for me to make things happen, strike deals, etc.

But honestly, there were a few problems.

-The organizational team being based out of California means there was significantly less consideration given to transportation. I just kind of *assumed* we'd have enough cars to get people around places and this was actually not nearly as trivial as I was hoping for it to be.
-This lack of consideration for transportation made it harder for everyone else who was traveling as well.
-Because the team was based out in California, and the team was so large, we did not find a single place for everyone to stay. Instead, people were split between my home in Burlingame, Leyan's apartment in Sunnyvale, Stanford campus, and a hotel in Redwood City. That was a bit of a mess.
-And because of that, there wasn't as much socializing from our side.
-And people like Dan Dzoan didn't take the Monday off work to travel. Meaning on Sunday he just had to go home, and couldn't "socialize."

In terms of moving nationals around, it is an opportunity to do a few things.

-Yes, it's a travel experience for us. I mean, what's a summer vacation if you're not getting mugged in a bathroom?
-It's a lot of fun to see new places.

Another new aspect of nationals that has come under consideration for me is the ability to engaged new groups. The team in California is very good, and we've worked together for quite some time on these types of projects, but there are good dedicated groups of organizers all around the country. And so, some collaboration could be very beneficial. Jim Mertens, for example, has been quite dedicated to us over the years. It would be a good collaborative effort to do something with him in his area. The Texas group has accomplished a lot, and so has Tim Reynolds.

*It is unlikely that there would be a competition in NYC because most of the kids in the Tri-State area are just whiny little brats that want to competition in their area, but aren't willing to do any work.

I actually intend to do something new, or at least start something new. I am currently looking into locations for 2010, and I will probably stay late at work to call and try to actually book the venue, and secure a deal with the hotel. But my new idea?

Let's say we hold Nationals in location X. I intend to work with another group to hold a competition in Location Y the same year, as a practice run for nationals the NEXT year. This local group might be my own in California, in which case it wouldn't be necessary because I have experience with them. But let's say MIT wanted consideration for nationals in 2011. We would then host a competition at MIT in 2010 at some point, and try to make it a large competition.

So yeah, if you want nationals in your area for 2011, get to work for 2010.

http://images.google.com/images?q=g...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi

SOCORRO!


----------



## Dave Campbell (Nov 6, 2009)

Why is there this need for an organization team? I can understand needing a handful of dedicated people to plan the entire weekend, but after that, you have access to all the competitors and families to help execute the competition. Just do like they did at worlds where people can volunteer ahead of time to help, and you give them the schedule of when they are judging and scrambling. 

Trying to arrange this in a city where you have some large number of volunteers seems unnecessary. 

I am not American, so i won't offer any suggestion on location. I will most likely come regardless of where it is. But i will say that New Mexico is one of my favorite states. Very beautiful.


----------



## Kian (Nov 6, 2009)

Tyson said:


> There are of course several factors to be considered. It is of course a very clear phenomenon that many people on this forum who say something along the lines of "Let's do it at X, we can do it at Y" really are just immature little kids who don't know any better and really are only considering the relative convenience for themselves. Anyway, the advantages of Stanford last year?
> 
> -The organizational team is based out of California. This means in general, fewer plane tickets to buy, and more people are able to make the trip and help out.
> -Stanford was a free venue. I grew up in that area, I know people, and it's easy for me to make things happen, strike deals, etc.
> ...



I think this is an excellent idea. At least for places where no large competitions have been held before, it would certainly provide a good rehearsal of the logistics in a given area. It seems very reasonable to me.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 6, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Let's say we hold Nationals in location X. I intend to work with another group to hold a competition in Location Y the same year, as a practice run for nationals the NEXT year. This local group might be my own in California, in which case it wouldn't be necessary because I have experience with them. But let's say MIT wanted consideration for nationals in 2011. We would then host a competition at MIT in 2010 at some point, and try to make it a large competition.
> 
> So yeah, if you want nationals in your area for 2011, get to work for 2010.



That is a great idea! It lets the team in location Y "learn the ropes" so that Nationals will be really well run each year, which is great. It will also finally stop the "Hold Nationals in my home town, because my home town rox0rz!" posts, because that location would have to "prove themselves" with a competition in order to do this.

Great idea Tyson!

Chris


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 6, 2009)

Tyson, are you saying I'm a winey little brat?


----------



## Kian (Nov 6, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Tyson, are you saying I'm a winey little brat?



Yes, he is. One that can't spell, either.


----------



## shelley (Nov 6, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Why is there this need for an organization team? I can understand needing a handful of dedicated people to plan the entire weekend, but after that, you have access to all the competitors and families to help execute the competition. Just do like they did at worlds where people can volunteer ahead of time to help, and you give them the schedule of when they are judging and scrambling.



There are benefits to having a team you trust in which everyone knows what they're doing. The judging team at Worlds was considerably less experienced than the typical judging team at a California competition. I saw instances where it took three or four people to call an obvious +2. My judge for multiBLD neglected to write down the number of cubes I solved.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Nov 6, 2009)

shelley said:


> There are benefits to having a team you trust in which everyone knows what they're doing. The judging team at Worlds was considerably less experienced than the typical judging team at a California competition. I saw instances where it took three or four people to call an obvious +2. My judge for multiBLD neglected to write down the number of cubes I solved.



Indeed, and that is the obvious benefit. But I don't think the integrity of the competition comes into question in an instance such as this. The cost of porting staff around, and limiting where you can hold a competition does not seem like a positive trade off for the few instances when having someone less experienced would cause issues. Plus, this could probably be resolved by allocating resources more appropriately (i.e. putting the right person in the right position).


----------



## Tyson (Nov 9, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > There are benefits to having a team you trust in which everyone knows what they're doing. The judging team at Worlds was considerably less experienced than the typical judging team at a California competition. I saw instances where it took three or four people to call an obvious +2. My judge for multiBLD neglected to write down the number of cubes I solved.
> ...



Back to the drawing board. Our idea fell through. Am now taking new suggestions, but don't make a suggestion unless you're willing to actually do some work.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Nov 9, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Does this mean that Socorro is out of the question now? I haven't done anything really with organizing a competition. However I can tell that a tremendous amount of work goes into it. If someone around here who knows what they're doing were to find a venue that would be suitable, then I'd be willing to help.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 9, 2009)

Who here would actually go to Socorro? It's an 80 minute drive from Albuquerque.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2009)

I already said we would. It might be pretty lonely for the few of us who show up, though.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd go wherever it is, but Socorro would be nice because it's within driving distance from me. Really, I think it would work out the best in California again, but I agree that it'd be nice to have it somewhere else. California does have the benefit of a very capable organization team, and if Nationals is held there, it can almost be guaranteed that all of them will be able to organize.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 10, 2009)

I would. I can take a train.


----------



## Kian (Nov 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I already said we would. It might be pretty lonely for the few of us who show up, though.



Yes, yes it would. We have the luxury of being old enough to rent a car . Obviously it would to inhibit a LOT of people, though.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd come if I could get a ride from Albuquerque. Which shouldn't be hard if Grandpa Kian is planning on renting a car >_>


----------



## puzzlemaster (Nov 10, 2009)

I would be there.


----------



## cuberman0312 (Nov 25, 2009)

PRINCETON UNIVERSITY, it will be my first competiotion


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 25, 2009)

cuberman0312 said:


> PRINCETON UNIVERSITY, it will be my first competiotion



let's see where in princeton then. did you find a auditorium or something that princeton is willing to rent out for about 3 days that is big enough for 200+ people? Princeton library isn't an option btw.

I'm all in support for a Princeton competition. 

but without an appropriate venue that's big enough to host US nationals. there is not point in holding US nationals in princeton.

Also it was mentioned that you shouldn't say stuff like "ZOMG hold in (insert location) since I can go since it's only 5 minutes away" 

I live in princeton (within the university) btw. and my honest opinion is that won't work due to tourist/traffic and obvious lack of parking


----------

